# Charter Fishing?



## encawgneeto999 (May 31, 2008)

OK, I know this is a pier and surf board BUT...I have family coming to town next week and thety have asked me to get information on Fishing Charters. Any Recommendations?


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

*Questions*

Offshore ocean or Inshore Chesapeake Bay? What type of species? Do you want a charter boat four people or a head boat lots os people?


----------



## das5moto (Oct 11, 2005)

I can't say enough good things about the Jil Carrie and Capt.Jim.

www.captjim.com

Great boat for a family trip if you are mixing folks that really want to fish and others that just want to hang out. Both groups will leave happy.


----------



## old linesides (Oct 6, 2006)

http://www.captainhoggscharters.com/ Captain Hogg is top notch as well . I do have a soft spot in my heart for Jim Brincefield though . Old Captain Croakerhead sure can be entertaining and catches alot of fish to boot .


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

just took one out of oceanview for croaker and did well. Not everyone fished some just wanted to hang out and watch the kids fish. Lots of croaker and small flounder. 33 dollars a head and bring your own snacks and subs, drinks as the ones on board were kinda high!! Good luck


----------



## GregL (Sep 16, 2007)

I had a nice time out on the Sally T a few weeks ago. The captain and crew were very nice. We caught some croakers and a few small flounder. It wasn't a great day so they gave us $5.00 off discount cards towards our next trip.

Half days are $30.00 per person and they provide all gear and bait, but you can bring your own if you'd like.


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

You can give us a call were running bay and ocean and the spanish bite has been HOT!!!!!

Capt. Mike 
Blue Dragon Charters
(757) 321-0693


----------

